# Electrical items



## lozza7173 (Feb 6, 2011)

Do electrical items like TV, washing machine, dishwasher, pc's etc etc work from the UK in the Canadian electrics?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lozza7173 said:


> Do electrical items like TV, washing machine, dishwasher, pc's etc etc work from the UK in the Canadian electrics?


The TV might work. Does it have a voltage switch? White goods will nor work well here and it's not recommended you bring them.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

The TV will not work here, the transmitting signal in Europe is different to North America.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Lindavid6 said:


> The TV will not work here, the transmitting signal in Europe is different to North America.


If by Europe you exclude the UK then I must accept your comment as correct because I don't know. If you're including the UK then you are wrong. Many UK Expats bring their TVs to Canada and find they work very well. Some adaption may be required.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If by Europe you exclude the UK then I must accept your comment as correct because I don't know. If you're including the UK then you are wrong. Many UK Expats bring their TVs to Canada and find they work very well. Some adaption may be required.


Accepted, although for the TV to work here from the UK it would need to have an in-built receiver as the amount of lines on the signal i.e. NTSC vs PAL is significantly reduced (625 vs 525) here, hence why the quality of the picture is not as good as in the UK.


----------



## Albrown (Nov 22, 2011)

*240vac*



lozza7173 said:


> Do electrical items like TV, washing machine, dishwasher, pc's etc etc work from the UK in the Canadian electrics?


The quick answer is yes. All Canadian houses have two phases of 110Vac which gives approx 230VAC for the cooker and washing machine. The only difference is that the frequency is 60 Hz and not 50Hz. What you need to do is insert a double breaker into the distribution panel and bring out the two phases to the appropriate socket.

I actually brought over a PAL TV and this is working happily on the Canadian system for 5 years and now past its life. Get an electrician to install a 240V connector for Portable air conditioner so that it has a different socket. Things like drills and power tools spin moderately faster and of course will eventually fail quicker, although mine have had plenty of use and are still running fine. So I saved myself plenty of dollars.

So the Tube TV has a slight distortion on the guns, which is probably due to incorrect magnetic field setup, but nothing unwatchable. With LCD and LED this problem goes away.

Make sure the TV is both NTSC and PAL compatible. I also have a hifi system which has 240V UK components and 110V Canadian- All work perfectly fine together.

BUT.... Remember your house insurance is based on approved appliances so the advice is given with caution. Always err on the side of caution and get advice, if you don't feel confident.
Forget the washing machine you won't get the parts over here. Canadian ones are bigger. The PC and laptops are generally auto sensing and will work on either. Check the voltage range on the supply they normally state 110V - 240V. Some older supplies have a little switch that you swap over by hand.

Hope that helps. Saved me a packet. Loads of people said it couldn't be done before I cam out, but they generally don't know what they are talking about. Read the Canadian electrical code if you don't understand it, then don't do it.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Zombie thread!


----------

